# Some Pics...



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

A few shots I took today while out for a drive . These are of a few recent projects we have completed the last couple of years . I only have the exterior pics . The first 4 are of a 48 bed senior's residential care facility which was the biggest job we have ever done !


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like you missed a spot on the third picture, bottom left corner of the building. Seriously.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

The 2 warehouse building pics are of a Dept of Fishery & Oceans Enforcement Facility in Northport PEI that we did the interior on in November of 2012 . 

The next pic is a 6 unit apt complex that we did about 4 years ago . It just sold last week for 290,000. so I heard and IMO it was a good deal with 2x8 exterior walls and the annual heat bill was 7200 a year . Rent for each is 625.00 heat included . I did a lot of thinking on that deal...but I let it go LOL !!! 

The next pic is a coffeeshop/restaurant that is the busiest in town ! 
The last one is a residential repaint we do about every 8 years and is located about a mile from me and owned by friends of mine . 

I tried to add these to original post...but I kept screwing it up . Sorry .


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Looks like you missed a spot on the third picture, bottom left corner of the building. Seriously.


Is a reflection of his closed window in the car. At first I thought the same thing.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> Looks like you missed a spot on the third picture, bottom left corner of the building. Seriously.


LOL...I saw that . But there is no way I missed it because we did not do the exterior...it all was prefinished . It does look like a miss but it is actually a shadow . I noticed it when I took the pic !!!


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

good looking work my freind:yes:


----------



## RoofContractor (Feb 26, 2013)

So nice images and your great work..:thumbsup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL...and we actually do paint with other colors besides Blue . Just a coincidence I guess that they are mostly all the same shade of blue . Have a nice day folks .:thumbsup:


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

I got cold looking at it! Great jobs though.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ttd said:


> I got cold looking at it! Great jobs though.


 I got the blues!


----------

